# Savannah Grace Thompson Birth Story + Pics



## Sarah88

Well i've got a few moment where I should be sleeping but thought i'd come on to share my story...

So at about 1:30am mon 22nd I woke up to a contraction, definately not what I thought they were going to be like. It wasn't period like cramps, I could feel my cervix working. So I waited for an hour and tried to get some sleep in case it wasn't anything, I knew if it was labour then it would continue. Couldn't sleep, so I woke mum (she's a mw) and asked her what I should do, my contractions were between 12-14mins apart and not regular so she said to try and sleep. That wasn't going to happen so I just went in and played on the computer and tried sleeping in between contractions.

They continued irregularly til about 7:30am when they started to get a bit more intense and coming regular, at this time my OH and mum were up and were keeping me company watching a movie. Went and had a spa at 8:30 for over an hour, it helped to relax me between contractions but tbh I don't think it helped during the contractions that much.

Anyways decided to go to the hospital at around 10, went to the loo before we left and had a whole heap of blood and stuff. Thought it was my waters but ended up being my bloody show. 

Got to the hospital and was so tired, I think from all the blood loss of my show, so just laid down for a few mins then got onto all fours leaning over the ball with a heatpack. Helped until the contractions got worse then head to the shower. Spent the rest of the time in the shower (I feel bad now coz we're in a drought and here I was draining the dams, lol). The contractions were alot more intense and I asked for the gass and air, it made me almost faint so they turned it down (unbeknown to me at the time). Throughout the transition phase I was begging for an epidural, I seriously thought I wasn't going to last! Lol, I decided half-way through that I was going to lay down in the shower and have a sleep. Anyways, I got back up over the ball and also stood up, it moved things along alot more. Before I was about to start pushing I wanted some food; this amazed my mum who swore i'd only throw it back up so would only give me soup. She said in her 20yrs of eing a mw she has never had a woman ask for food just before pushing and especially not throw it up. 

Anyways got through that finally. I felt when the head was coming, and tbh it was the easiest part of labour. I didn't push at all, just breathed her out which shocked my mw coz i'm a first timer. But pushing hurt more, yeah it hurt, but I didn't want any tears and I preferred to let her come out more naturally.

So Savannah Grace Thompson was born at 1:23pm on Mon the 22nd Sep 2008, weighing 7lb 9oz and 54cm long. She came out with a full head of gorgeous dark hair. My OH and mum cried when she was born, it was so cute; suprisingly I didn't though. She isn't breast feeding properly so we are feeding her out of a syringe until we can help her figure it out. It's so upsetting coz my mum is a lactation consultant so she should be feeding :(

Overall, it was the most painful experince I have ever had; but i'm proud of myself for doing it without drugs. And no screaming, swearing or yelling :) And being a mum is awesome!! I love her to bits.


----------



## Sarah88

Sorry, accidentally posted before adding pics. 
The one of her by herself was about 6 hrs after she was born, the one of all 3 of us was her at a day old.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0227.jpg
File size: 96.6 KB
Views: 194









IMG_0214.jpg
File size: 112.6 KB
Views: 170


----------



## Jenelle

Awww congrats Hun, she's gorgeous :pink:


----------



## BurtonBaby

Congrats!! Well done on your natural labor!


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats she's beautiful


----------



## mrs.beanz

my goodness...isnt she a doll!!!...congrats


----------



## clairebear

congrats hunni she is beautiful x x


----------



## polo_princess

Congratulations!!


----------



## Laura1984

Congratulations xx


----------



## Heidi

Congrats! xx


----------



## nessajane

congrats, shes lovely :)


----------



## Serene123

Congratulations, and good luck with breast feeding!


----------



## bluebell

Congrats hun, she is adorable :cloud9:

xx


----------



## carries

COngrats Sarah, what a lovely birth story xx She is beautiful


----------



## danni2609

Congratulations!


----------



## alphatee

awwww congrats shes beautiful & she a lovely birth story too xx


----------



## Lauz_1601

congratulations hun, lovey name, shes gorgeous. I wish id breathed her out like you! im still in agony strained my muscles pushing! well done xxx


----------



## Frankie

well done!! xx


----------



## lynz

congrats she is gorgeous


----------



## PeanutBean

Congratulations!


----------



## cheryl

Aww Congratulations hun, She is gorgeous.
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## mumy2princess

congratulations hun
she's soo tiny nd gorgeous xx


----------



## taperjeangirl

Congrats! Well done!


----------



## Becki77

Aww congrats! Well done on doing it naturally! xx


----------



## Jemma_x

Congratulations x


----------



## shampain

Congratulations what a beautiful family you are!


----------



## x-amy-x

she is gorgeous, you look so well!


----------



## redberry3

she is gorgeous and congrats on making it through naturally.....you are an inspriation to me!! xxx


----------



## ryder

Congrats! She is gorgeous and you look great too!


----------



## cherylanne

Cogratulations hun, she's perfect xx


----------



## charliebear

Congratulations. x


----------



## Miss Duke

Oh Sarah she is gorgeous! Congratulations again, and I hope the breast feeding works out for you xxx


----------



## Mira

Congrats, she's beautiful!


----------



## maybebaby

Congrats!! :hugs:


----------



## 1st_baby

Sweet little girl congrats :)


----------



## mommytashaX2

Congratulations!!!! :hugs:


----------



## faith_may

Congratulations, she's so cute and perfect


----------



## Blob

Awwww Congratulations!! :) She is beutiful!!


----------



## Belle

Congratulations Sarah, she's beautiful!! xx


----------



## SuzyQ

Congrats-beautiful name x


----------



## bambikate

congratulations she is gorgeous honey x x


----------



## cheeky_carrie

congratulations and well done shes adorable i was gonna call my 1st Savannah if he was a girl love it :D x


----------



## emma_27

Congratulations!!


----------



## pinkmummy

Awww congratulations shes gorgeous :) xx


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

She's gorgeous. Congratulations! You look great in the picture of the 3 of you.


----------



## Carlyanne15

Congrats x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats xx


----------



## MrsP

Congratultions hon x x


----------



## wilbrabeany

ahhh she beautiful congrats.xx


----------

